# Me and the Christians



## mthrnite (Jun 3, 2007)

Hello Tempers,
Don't know if anybody missed me this past week, but I'm back now. I've been in Mississippi doing Hurricane Katrina disaster relief work with the North Carolina Baptist Men Association. It was a very interesting trip, and very rewarding. To make a long story short.. my next door neighbor, who has been a good friend through all my recent trials and tribulations, asked me to go with his church group to help frame up a house for a family who's entire house floated away during Hurricane Katrina two years ago. At first I thought he was joking.. he knows I'm an atheist, and that I might be a little... erm... out of place, eating, sleeping, working, and overall existing 24/7 with a bunch of Christians for a whole week. But he was serious, and he's been a good friend, so I accepted. 

Well, it was pretty strange. We all met at his church and 9 of us piled into a church van at 5 am last Saturday morning, and off we went to Gulfport, Mississippi. I wasn't sure at first if anyone knew my non-believer status, but it became pretty clear that at least one of 'em did (no love lost between me and that one, but it got better with time.)

Anyway, we got down there and were to start work framing the house on Monday. In the meantime we went to New Orleans for a day. That was interesting too.. walking down Bourbon street with a church group while drunken tattoo'ed college students screamed "Show us your tits!" (lol), but they survived it, and I got a nice internal chuckle in the bargain.

On Monday, we started work. Now, I'm no carpenter, but I found out I can dig 4 foot deep post holes with reckless abandon, so that's what I did the first two days. I also helped framing some, and I put Tyvek house wrap on the walls, including the roof. Yes, I being afraid of heights, was working twenty feet up in the air on what I would consider dubiously unstable scaffolding, nailing wrap to a roof... and I've got the pictures to prove it! Well, I don't have the pictures right now, but I will soon, and I will share.

We worked very hard and got the entire house framed in three days, and spent the remainder building a porch and nicing things up.

Every night we had a devotional, and testimony and all that stuff, lots of praying and all. I was very respectful, and kept my mouth shut until the last night, at which time I gave my own testimony, came out as an atheist to anyone who might not have known, and basically let everybody know exactly who I was and why I was there. I was not surprised when they all accepted me and told me I was their friend. They are good people. You can tell good people by their works, and these folks worked real hard, and I alongside them, to help out a man and his son who had been through hell.

I just though I'd share a little, and let the doubters know that atheists and Christians can work side by side and be brothers and sisters despite the margins between them.

Gotta run.. I'll post up pictures when I get 'em.


----------



## Qpido (Jun 3, 2007)

Wow, Kudos to you for helping out!
It's great when people don't have to discriminate between each other.

Q~


----------



## dice (Jun 3, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Jun 3 2007 said:


> Hello Tempers,
> Don't know if anybody missed me this past week, but I'm back now. I've been in Mississippi doing Hurricane Katrina disaster relief work with the North Carolina Baptist Men Association. It was a very interesting trip, and very rewarding. To make a long story short.. my next door neighbor, who has been a good friend through all my recent trials and tribulations, asked me to go with his church group to help frame up a house for a family who's entire house floated away during Hurricane Katrina two years ago. At first I thought he was joking.. he knows I'm an atheist, and that I might be a little... erm... out of place, eating, sleeping, working, and overall existing 24/7 with a bunch of Christians for a whole week. But he was serious, and he's been a good friend, so I accepted.
> 
> Well, it was pretty strange. We all met at his church and 9 of us piled into a church van at 5 am last Saturday morning, and off we went to Gulfport, Mississippi. I wasn't sure at first if anyone knew my non-believer status, but it became pretty clear that at least one of 'em did (no love lost between me and that one, but it got better with time.)
> ...


one of the many reasons why I'm your #1 fan mthrnite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




karma can be so beautiful sometimes


----------



## lagman (Jun 3, 2007)

What a great, great story.
We shouldn't see Christians,Atheist,Muslims,Jews, etc. We should se people, good people or bad people  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Glad to hear you were with good people doing good things.


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 3, 2007)

..oh, and I came back all bronze and muscular too!





(actual bronzeness and musclularliness may vary)


----------



## lagman (Jun 3, 2007)

And long blond hair, right?





I knew it!


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 3, 2007)

*Nice.*


----------



## dice (Jun 3, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Jun 3 2007 said:


> And long blond hair, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like he'd be the one getting hamm'rd


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 3, 2007)

Separated at birth?

..seriously though, to Qpido & lag, if we humans could focus on similarities first, then differences, and not the other way around, the world would be a much happier place.

..and dice.. I love you too!


----------



## jumpman17 (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm glad they were okay with you being an atheist. Many self-declared Christians don't act very much like one, especially on TV. It drives me nuts to see the girls on TV on Amazing Race go "What bitches, they suck, I hope they die. Oh well, God is on our side and will make us the winners of this race." Then viewers see that and make judgments based off of those people on TV and it drives me nuts to know I'm being represented to the world by people like those on TV.


----------



## phuzzz (Jun 3, 2007)

You'd be surprised how unaffected we (Christians) are to Atheists.  The Baptist Student Union at my school (which coincidentally also went to Gulfport for this year's Spring Break) has many self proclaimed Atheists in it.  They don't participate in a few activities, namely Bible studies and whatnot, but you almost always see them hanging out with the rest of us.

This generation of Christians, at least those that I've associated with, seem to be much more tolerant (for lack of a better word) of Atheists.  So long as we don't get the "you guys are retarded for believing in God" speech, we get along fine.

Good to hear you had a good time.


----------



## spokenrope (Jun 3, 2007)

Excellent that you were able to put aside your differences with the Christians in order to do something good for other people.  And it sounds like you had a good time and made a lot of good friends.


----------



## JPH (Jun 3, 2007)

Besides the whole "getting along" thing (which is great), I remember walking down Bourbon street and a girl flashing us (which is awkward when you're 12 and with your mom)...is bourbon street "rebulit" then?


----------



## Opium (Jun 3, 2007)

Great to hear your back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It sounds like a really worthwhile and tiring week. It's wonderful you could help out like you did, its something to really be proud of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also good work bridging the gap between atheists and Christians. Sounds like it went well.


----------



## iwakura (Jun 3, 2007)

Wow, that sounds like a great experience. 



QUOTE(phuzzz @ Jun 3 2007 said:


> You'd be surprised how unaffected we (Christians) are to Atheists.Â The Baptist Student Union at my school (which coincidentally also went to Gulfport for this year's Spring Break) has many self proclaimed Atheists in it.Â They don't participate in a few activities, namely Bible studies and whatnot, but you almost always see them hanging out with the rest of us.
> 
> This generation of Christians, at least those that I've associated with, seem to be much more tolerant (for lack of a better word) of Atheists.Â So long as we don't get the "you guys are retarded for believing in God" speech, we get along fine.
> 
> Good to hear you had a good time.



Yeah...the past generation (no offense to anybody!) seems more strict. I'm an atheist, and I've heard from a parent "he doesn't believe in God, don't play with him." I don't know how parents could raise a child to hate someone for their lack-off/different faiths. 

good news: we became friends anyway
bad news: her parents got pissed when they found out (we weren't even going out or anything, just talking to eachother...)


----------



## OSW (Jun 3, 2007)

Top stuff Mthrnite! You are our our hero  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good to see such generosity from you and friendliness between faiths.


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 3, 2007)

Well, you know me.. I'm a uniter, not a divider. I was a Christian myself when I was younger, and I know how I was then. I always felt it was a mistake to proclaim to know the mind of God. I think a lot of Christians feel the same way, and I think it makes 'em better Christians, not to mention better humans. You'll always find the one who thinks they've got the Bible down pat, and can freely judge you based on their knowledge, and yes, we had one like that in our group.. but I think in the end even he came around somewhat. Still, it's scary to hear them talking about Muslims as extremists in general, and therefor ending up resembling that which they (incorrectly) speak of. Not all of them were like that, just the occasional big mouth, with a bunch of "nodders" (uh-huh, amen) by their side. Also it was a little disturbing how adamant they were about the world ending soon... but I guess I could be assessing from a small sample group on that note. Anyway, again, any collection will have it's themes, but in reality, all people are best assessed as individuals first, that's where the truth comes out.

..and phuzzz, it's good to hear what you're saying, and by no means do I think Christians are retarded for believing in God. I've felt the urge firsthand, and don't consider myself retarded for my former beliefs. I'm not shy about stating my beliefs, and I'm sure some think I'm retarded for considering "God" to be a singularity that is the simplest component from which everything is assembled...

.. uh.. well, maybe I'm a _little_ retarded..


----------



## lagman (Jun 3, 2007)

Can we sing?
I want to sing before I go to sleep  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









We are the world....


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 3, 2007)

nice job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have a tin of paint waiting to be used for my house are you up for some painting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you would of course have to get a plane first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Serious note: Your really a great guy you seem like one of they guys that spend thier life helping others 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well you do nice things for people and you get nice things back thats the way i see it


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 3, 2007)

@lagman: Yes, we can sing...




We are magic in the night
We are shadow, we are light 
We are forever you and I 
We're stars
We're stars 

@thegame07: Yeah, sure, I'll paint your house. Be careful what you want in life, you may end up getting it.
(I'm a crappy painter, but if you need any holes dug, I'm yer man.)

@everybody: Sorry if it sounds like I'm fishin' for compliments, I'm not...
.. but you're welcome to say nice things about me all the same, lol.

Pictures tomorrow evening if all goes well.


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 3, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> @everybody: Sorry if it sounds like I'm fishin' for compliments, I'm not...
> .. but you're welcome to say nice things about me all the same, lol.



im quite nosey so i enjoyed reading what you have been doing in the last week.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I will also let you know when i want some holes dug


----------



## rest0re (Jun 3, 2007)

respect for you man. good deed indeed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and you did it without god telling you to do it just you would go to heaven...


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 4, 2007)

hurricane katrina disaster relief?

HA!
no one came to help me when i lost everything

oh that's right, i'm white - i won't get help.


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 4, 2007)

I can help you out, pcp...
.. ummm, which way did you come in?

edit: ok, that was uncalled for... what kind of relief did you sign up for, there's a lot of groups doing work. When I was down there I saw Methodists, Menonites, tons of Baptists, Habitat for Humanity was mentioned but I didn't see 'em.

The family we were helping wasn't white, but I don't think race was a criteria for acceptance.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 4, 2007)

what do you mean 'which way did you come in?'


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 4, 2007)

sorry, old joke... Groucho... I edited my post above.


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 4, 2007)

i was going to say something but i went fu** it i will just leave the race haters alone nothing gets through to them.  So i guess all the white people are still without a house according to pikachus theory.


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 4, 2007)

There's still a ton of spray painted "STILL NO FEMA!" signs perched in front of wrecked houses.
I didn't mean to belittle your plight pica, by all means, let's hear your story.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> I can help you out, pcp...
> .. ummm, which way did you come in?
> 
> edit: ok, that was uncalled for... what kind of relief did you sign up for, there's a lot of groups doing work. When I was down there I saw Methodists, Menonites, tons of Baptists, Habitat for Humanity was mentioned but I didn't see 'em.
> ...




LMFAO!!!!!!!!!
LOL

ok don't tell me it wasn't uncalled for. i'm not going to turn this into a flame war but i'll just but it this way. 

the people i know who lost fucking everything they owned did not receive fema or any other government assistance and they were all white. in fact only 2 got money for their houses because of house insurance - people like me who rented got nothing. and i know of three blacks who applied and got money instantly who did not need the aid and bought new plasma tvs, xbox 360s, etc. i don't know anyone who was white that got assistance that legitmly needed it. 

i applied for fema aid and was rejected because it was determined "Due to my filing status, I do not need aid". I only lost everything i owned, except for a 8 year old car that died after driving back from evacuating to jacksonville, arkansas (about 900 miles one way). and had to find another place to work, another place to live (where housing was impossible to find and the rates were at 250% higher than normal) then somehow have the money to pay existing bills, refurnish an apartment and then how money to somehow eat and put gas in my car. i also had to basically stop going to school full time because now i had to work full time (2 jobs also) to pay for my new higher bills. 

then i applied for temp food stamps (you were suppose to get 1-3 months of money if you were in affected zip codes) I was in an affected zip code but due to certain information, i do not meet the requirements. the imbred who told me that was so stupid you could see the bubbles coming out of her head.

i called the city council, state representative, etc and was told that only certain amount is being delegated to certain racial groups and that aide for caucausions has been reached.
that statement alone proves me point because for every 1 white who got aide 0.5 asians or other minority groups and 4 blacks got aid.


----------



## Hitto (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> oh that's right, i'm white - i won't get help.



A few years from now, you'll look back at some things you said and shake your head.

Anyway, kudos, mthrnite! I'm an endorphin addict too (I try to participate at the homeless soup once a week), and when you see starving people, you don't see them as black, white, or arab - you just see people who need help. I wuv the warm fuzzy feeling


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> There's still a ton of spray painted "STILL NO FEMA!" signs perched in front of wrecked houses.


FEMA is an urban legend.


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 4, 2007)

wow you sound like someone who likes pikachu and is on crack. You seem to have paranoia about black people getting everything.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> wow you sound like someone who likes pikachu and is on crack. You seem to have paranoia about black people getting everything.



stfu
its not like you lost everything you owned and worked for within a matter of a 2-4 hour hurricane passing through and then only be told that you do not qualify for assistance when everyone else around you is getting aid who are of a different race. and your lame attempt at calling me a racist is getting old, fast. perhaps you're too close minded to see what i'm trying to see. in addition, you never went through it so you will never know.

the acts of the hurricane where not racially motivated however the assistance, of lack thereof, was racially motivated.

i guess you forgot that the mayor of new orleans went on national radio and television stating that "new orleans will be a chocolate city once again" and the naacp made their normal big to do over the evacuees in the superdome yet ONLY transported blacks leaving the whites, esp elderly behind to suffer.


----------



## Veho (Jun 4, 2007)

Less flaming, more praising *mthrnite* and all other volunteers who helped those in need, regardless of religion/skin colour of those helped *or* those helping. 









EDIT: Sorry my post got directly under yours, PCP, it wasn't aimed at you but at everyone.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Jun 4 2007, 09:47 AM)]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you do know the 'wonderful' president we have that appointed the president of fema had no previous experience and was the owner of a horse farm. but him and george w. are friends so he got a nice high paying job for which he knew nothing about.


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 4, 2007)

Race inequality goes both ways, to me that's obvious anyway. I can't impress my morals on the government, would that I could! My main point in my initial post was that we should see similarities first, and differences last, not that I always rise to my own standards, cuz I don't.

Sorry your shit got strowed. I hope you got something out of it, besides resentment I mean. I've been on the wrong end of the government stick before when my life was upturned. I don't know if being white had anything to do with it, I attribute it to a budget slashed social system. I did manage to get food stamps, which was a giant help, every little bit you know? Most of my help came from kind people who had nothing to do with the government though, that and my survival instinct kicking in.

Anyway, I see you got through it with your neck intact. What doesn't kill us.. and all that jazz.


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 4, 2007)

I really dont think your racist but your really going over the top with they get more Attitude. I dont see why rescue workers or helpers would decide to help black people out more than anybody else. Your theory just sounds stupid and not valid. I can understand rescue workers helping out people with kids first  so maybe you could start complaining about that instead.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 4, 2007)

i understand your initial post for this thread and i'm not insulting that int he least, i think it's cool you helped out. that's not what i'm complaining about.

however people think certain things and it will never change. i did an internship in orlando for 8 months and had 3 black roommates (we had a 8 bedroom condo so 7 roommates plus myself) and they were all from up north and could not believe the way that blacks act in the south. people from the north and from other parts of the world apparently think that people act the same throughout. and that is far from the case because in the south, blacks still harp on the slavery issue as if they are the ones who were personally slaved and won't do anything to better their lives where up north, it's an understood but also a motive to lead a better life. there are exceptions but hopefully you see my point.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> I really dont think your racist but your really going over the top with they get more Attitude. I dont see why rescue workers or helpers would decide to help black people out more than anybody else. Your theory just sounds stupid and not valid. I can understand rescue workers helping out people with kids firstÂ so maybe you could start complaining about that instead.



did you watch the news ever during this event? 
where you actually in new orleans, parts of mississippi and alabama that got destroyed over the hurricane?

can you honestly answer me that and saw you were?
*you weren't so do not attempt to say that my "theory" was not valid when i along with thousands of other people witnessed it first hand.*

it's interesting how you accept certain things that went on and yet other things you consider "not valid". there were hotels in arkansas and dallas, tx not taking in people from louisiana and mississippi because of what was going on on tv for fear their place would be looted and destroyed.


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 4, 2007)

Well mrthmite as i said before it would be nice to see the pics when you post them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pikachu:the post i made "wow you sound like someone who likes pikachu and is on crack".that part of my post was actually supposed to be a joke(which i thought you wouldn't take serious). well no hard feelings about the posts however im just saying my opinion and i dont think your view was right. You acctually tryed to help me out the other day which i appreciate. Well anyway lets just leave it now because me and you are never going to agree about this issue.

I can answer your above questions however im ending as it is. Im not taking this debate any further because me and you is never going to agree with each other.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 4, 2007)

you're right we won't because i witnessed what took place first hand and you saw snippets from the 6 o'clock news.


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 4, 2007)

I do see your point. I'm from the south myself, and have come across people who make race an issue quite often, and on both sides of the fence I mean. Trouble is, every society is tiered, if it's not race, it's class. It's up to individuals who are on the short end of the stick to fight their way to the top, or as close as they can (or want to) get. My daddy always told me "Pigs get fat, and hogs get slaughtered." As unlikely as it seems, the fighters almost always rise, just be careful that what you're fighting for isn't a strawman standing in for a real issue.

Did that make sense?

..and game, I'm actually fixing (I hope) the computer that all the pictures are stored on today. Come hither unto me o Knoppix live CD!


----------



## skullstatue (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(thegame07 @ Jun 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > wow you sound like someone who likes pikachu and is on crack. You seem to have paranoia about black people getting everything.
> ...


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 4, 2007)

This may sound like a coincidence but i was in texas after the destruction My friends are from texas and they where badly affected also. I didn't experience losing a house or anything but i got a better look at the situation than people who watched the news. I was staying at onalaska if your wondering...


----------



## Shelleeson (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> you're right we won't because i witnessed what took place first hand and you saw snippets from the 6 o'clock news.


i know what you're trying to say but this isn't the thread to do it in. neither is it right to attack people because they see what you are posting and think it's racist, i for one think it is and whether it's your doing or anyone else's isn't the point, it is racist.
you have a right to be angry but start a thread of your own and spew the venom in there and not into the thread of someone who put HIS differences aside and helped people. jesus people will be afraid to post anything in response to the original topic in case you start on them too.
@mthrnite again you astound me the more i learn about you the more you leave me with the thought that this world ain't such a bad place.


----------



## lagman (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(shelleeson @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> .....
> you have a right to be angry but start a thread of your own and spew the venom in there and not into the thread of someone who put HIS differences aside and helped people. jesus people will be afraid to post anything in response to the original topic in case you start on them too.
> @mthrnite again you astound me the more i learn about you the more you leave me with the thought that this world ain't such a bad place.



QFT: I mean..we were singing  :'(


----------



## skullstatue (Jun 4, 2007)

Oh yeah, and this thumbs up goes to mthrnite:


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 4, 2007)

I would like to say sorry to mthrnite for stealing his thread for a moment there :'( well back on topic. So mrth is this  experience inspired you to do some more work like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would like to do some work like that but i often find myself becoming lazy :'( It must be a awesome feeling when you help someone out and you leave them feeling a little happier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh yeah and never leave on a trip without telling anyone first again


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(shelleeson @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > you're right we won't because i witnessed what took place first hand and you saw snippets from the 6 o'clock news.
> ...



it's a good thing your opinion doesn't count for anything and besides the argument is over.


----------



## Veho (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> it's a good thing your opinion doesn't count for anything and besides the argument is over.


It counts for more than yours, because she speaks reason without insulting anyone, while all you do is rant and insult without a proper cause. Yes, the argument is over, and you lost.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 4, 2007)

how did i lose when others understood what i was saying?
wow talk about using logic


----------



## Veho (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> how did i lose when others understood what i was saying?
> wow talk about using logic


You lose because all you did was shout people into agreeing with whatever you're saying only to stop you from talking further. Wow, epic victory. I tremble before the power of your arguments.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 4, 2007)

..........what?

god damn you don't make sense. all you want to do is try to insult me for insulting others but yet all i did was explain wtf happened first hand. get over yourself already.

and i'm not even sure what to think of this 'winning' statement you are making, i wasn't trying to win anything. i made a post, someone objected and it was argued. we all agreed and it was over with. now you want to try to beat a dead horse when it's apparent you have no idea what it is you are talking about.

just shut up.


----------



## tshu (Jun 4, 2007)

Everybody should just deal with it and move on.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(tshu @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> Everybody should just deal with it and move on.



it was about an hour ago.
forest gump half way figured out what was going on and spewed some crap onto a keyboard that somehow formed words.


----------



## Veho (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> i made a post, someone objected and it was argued. we all agreed and it was over with.


So you're saying everyone agreed with the claims of racial profiling you repeated several times? They didn't? Well then, you were wrong, weren't you?


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > i made a post, someone objected and it was argued. we all agreed and it was over with.
> > So you're saying everyone agreed with the claims of racial profiling you repeated several times? They didn't? Well then, you were wrong, weren't you?



go back and reread the thread again and this time use some of your brain (assuming you have some) and then go lay down a take a nap
remember....... deep breathes


----------



## Veho (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> remember....... deep breathes


Deep _breaths_. Remember... first grade spelling lessons. 


I read your posts. They start with claims of being discriminated based on your skin colour. You repeat that claim several times in your posts (along with insulting people). In the ensuing argument, what you got people to agree to was that _you were there_, but no one is convinced you were discriminated in any way. Yes, you did lose a lot. Nobody tried to dispute that. You whine about racism. That you didn't prove, nor did anyone agree with you on that one.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 4, 2007)

well if i can argue enough and get people to simply agree with me, i need to become president.

also, i proved the racism in relation to the aid given after hurricane katrina, i guess you skipped over those posts.

i think its funny that first you brought up this thread again and secondly you are attempting to insult me and yet at the same time trying to say i was wrong for insulting. are you sure you aren't a politician or religious leader?


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 4, 2007)

Going off topic, friends...
.. we've been here before, let's not go here again.

There's a difference between being a catalyst for debate, and being a troll. PCP's initial post marginally fit the topic but not the spirit of the topic, and from there it pretty much sidestepped a bit and then went to hell. Race inequality was not the topic, religious/non-religious equality was. Stay on topic or be moderated.

You may now resume heaping undeserved praise on my pointy little head, lol, kthxbye! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did what I did to return a favor to my neighbor who helped me. Helping out a family that had waited TWO YEARS for a little help was a rewarding side-effect. I will do more "charity" work in the future as my time permits me though, and as usual, I'll try to help anyone who needs an ear or a shoulder in the meantime.


----------



## Veho (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> also, i proved the racism in relation to the aid given after hurricane katrina, i guess you skipped over those posts.
> 
> i think its funny that first you brought up this thread again and secondly you are attempting to insult me and yet at the same time trying to say i was wrong for insulting. are you sure you aren't a politician or religious leader?
> And how exactly did I insult you? Could you quote an insult i directed at you? You made a lot of claims in your posts, you didn't _prove_ anything. I believe you feel you've been discriminated against, but that's not an objective comparison of your situation versus the situations others were at that moment, i.e. you don't know for sure these people weren't worse off than you. Your personal experience may be that all the help went to black people, but there have been many black people that didn't receive help, and white people that did. You can try and explain your experience with racial profiling, because it fits what you saw, but what you saw was not enough people and not enough cases to provide a valid base for analysis, to produce a universal rule, and can't prove your claims.
> ...


I envy your resolve. I always _say_ it would be nice to get off my ass and help people, but I never go as far as to do something (other than small donations to faceless charities). Thank you, mthr


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 4, 2007)

hey mthrnite - the side stepping of the topic IMO was over long ago.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > also, i proved the racism in relation to the aid given after hurricane katrina, i guess you skipped over those posts.
> ...


[image removed by moderator]

*this was over with before you decided to comment. you don't deserve a reply esp if you can't read the thread. go away already.*


----------



## Veho (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> hey mthrnite - the side stepping of the topic IMO was over long ago.


Yes, it had been... and then you went and needlessly insulted Rayordragonfall. You really didn't need that.


----------



## Veho (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> *this was over with before you decided to comment. you don't deserve a reply esp if you can't read the thread. go away already.*


I'm sorry, quote yourself on any statement you made before I started trolling that would be contrary to what I wrote.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 4, 2007)

you posted some bs that no one looked at
i posted and got comments on it - which you weren't a part of 
then somehow your boyfriend got insulted which is why your panties are in a wad and you keep posting when no one cares anymore
the conversation ended and went back on topic 
later on - you start your crap again and still no one cares.


----------



## Veho (Jun 4, 2007)

Avoiding giving an answer to a direct question? A great, if irritating debating technique, but doesn't actually make you right.


----------



## WezG (Jun 4, 2007)

good that you have helped some ppl having bad times.
buuuut, i dont understand why christians would want to help people, as in christianity (dunno about other religions) arent you meant to rejoice in all of the lords judgements and not just the "good" (or good to you) ones, or something to that effect? To put it bluntly, didnt the almighty make the hurricaine? I'm sure at least 1 person killed/life ruined would have followed some kind of christian belief, does that mean they did it wrong or not enough. I think all the fanatics should think about what they do, and instead of having to follow some twisted moral code (Which contradicts itself sooo much) just do it for the sake of it, and to help other people, not just people that will listen/pretend to listen to them.
I arent anti-relegion or anything, I just think that it should be much more tightly controlled, like most cults and stuff, should be kept out of schools and away from vulnerable people (Exacly like people in disaster situations) as they (In a lot of cases) tell people that its because they have strayed from the path of the righteous, they have fallen upon hard times, and if they follow the flock it wont happen again.
Its not just coincidence they say flock of sheep y'know.


edit: just thought i will be bothered to read the other posts. I would gladly helped people in whatever way I could, (As I try to in my everyday life), no matter the skin colour or whatever [I would even help a religious person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ] but mr pikachucrackpipe person, I am afraid as the phrase goes "I wouldnt pi$$ on you if you were on fire", unless my piss was some kind of petrol (Thats GASOLINE for bigots/retards).

edit: (coz I am mean) I would also laugh at pikachucrackpipe as you have nothing haha, but obviously your computer survived or your fellow skinheads clubbed together (Like clubbed elderly/disabled heads and stole money) and got you one. 
Forget anything I said about religion, I am praying, smite this sinner right now O'Lord...please


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(tshu @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> Everybody should just deal with it and move on.


The *tshu* has spoken. *LONG LIVE THE TSHU!*


----------



## Veho (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Jun 4 2007, 07:02 PM)]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## skullstatue (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(WezG @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> good that you have helped some ppl having bad times.
> buuuut, i dont understand why christians would want to help people, as in christianity (dunno about other religions) arent you meant to rejoice in all of the lords judgements and not just the "good" (or good to you) ones, or something to that effect? To put it bluntly, didnt the almighty make the hurricaine? I'm sure at least 1 person killed/life ruined would have followed some kind of christian belief, does that mean they did it wrong or not enough. I think all the fanatics should think about what they do, and instead of having to follow some twisted moral code (Which contradicts itself sooo much) just do it for the sake of it, and to help other people, not just people that will listen/pretend to listen to them.
> I arent anti-relegion or anything, I just think that it should be much more tightly controlled, like most cults and stuff, should be kept out of schools and away from vulnerable people (Exacly like people in disaster situations) as they (In a lot of cases) tell people that its because they have strayed from the path of the righteous, they have fallen upon hard times, and if they follow the flock it wont happen again.
> Its not just coincidence they say flock of sheep y'know.



What are you talking about? Christians shouldn't help people because? What, seems like anti-religious rant number 999999019012. Who was that one bad guy that does stuff? Oh yeah, Lucifer might have something to do with disasters, but he can also be used as a tool. God works in mysterious ways, it might have seemed horrible then, and now, but it also may help people in the future. In the end, you're claiming the only reason that these Christians (and non-Christians) helped people just because they knew they were vulnerable and might convert. You need to speak for yourself or go meet some real Christians, then come back and tell me why they help others (and I don't mean over the internet).


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(WezG @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> good that you have helped some ppl having bad times.
> buuuut, i dont understand why christians would want to help people, as in christianity (dunno about other religions) arent you meant to rejoice in all of the lords judgements and not just the "good" (or good to you) ones, or something to that effect? To put it bluntly, didnt the almighty make the hurricaine? I'm sure at least 1 person killed/life ruined would have followed some kind of christian belief, does that mean they did it wrong or not enough. I think all the fanatics should think about what they do, and instead of having to follow some twisted moral code (Which contradicts itself sooo much) just do it for the sake of it, and to help other people, not just people that will listen/pretend to listen to them.
> I arent anti-relegion or anything, I just think that it should be much more tightly controlled, like most cults and stuff, should be kept out of schools and away from vulnerable people (Exacly like people in disaster situations) as they (In a lot of cases) tell people that its because they have strayed from the path of the righteous, they have fallen upon hard times, and if they follow the flock it wont happen again.
> Its not just coincidence they say flock of sheep y'know.


Well, it was stated more than once, that the main point in their doing this was to witness, win souls for Jesus, however you say it. That struck me as a little backwards, but then, there's a lot of things in Christianity that I don't agree with. I actually attended a church service down there in which the preacher spoke on the "Love thy neighbor as thyself" topic at length, but clearly made the disclaimer that what Jesus meant was to love thy _Christian_ neighbor as thyself. If your neighbor is not a Christian, then he/she is "of the world" and thus doesn't qualify for love. Now that, in my opinion is just plain ass-backwards. I suspect that not everybody that heard the sermon agreed with that point, and speaking for my group that I was with, it certainly was not the case. As far as acts of God go, and how right or wrong they are... whatever God does is generally seen as right, and if it's a hardship, that's seen as a challenge to improve the persons involved in some way. Go read the book of Job for an extreme example of this. Just remember though, that there's a different take on the bible, either large or slight, in every denomination within Christianity. It's not wise to generalize.

Hey that rhymes!


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 4, 2007)

wtz my stfu pic was removed
i thought it was awesome


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> wtz my stfu pic was removed
> i thought it was awesome


It was overkill...
.. that being said:




(it's good to be the mod, lol!)


----------



## WezG (Jun 4, 2007)

obvoiusly i have met plenty of christian people who through and through suck (And some who blow, or anti-suck whichever you prefer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), I wouldnt base everything I think and say on some non-social interaction on the net.
I do think anything that helps anyone become a better person is good. But christianity is so messed up.
1 point: Plenty of MAINSTREAM christian types totally disagree with even letting someone who is gay in the church, a man should marry a woman only apparently, and unless they stop willingly letting evil into their life (Via the anus apparently) then they should be cast into the burning flames for eternity.
Everything bad has to be blamed on "the devil", but who created the "forbidden fruit" in the "garden of eden" blah blah? god (NOT God), but it nooo, the snake said take, so the devil, who had taken the form of the snake is bad, not god who put it there in the first place. Just like everything god gives us all this great knowledge that we could use for good, but the devil "makes" us do bad, god just asks and trys to point us in the right direction (BUT NO ANAL SEX MIND YOU, OR SPILLING THY SEED).
Eye for an eye or turn the other cheek, that always puzzled me too... So which are you meant to do? Someone rapes your daughter, hang them, or say "hey, my other daughters back home soon"...

I could sit here all night and talk about all the blah blah in christianity, but I just thought I would say well done for helping PEOPLE (And not discriminating), and BOO to bad ass pikachu-ooh-drug word-racist.
I have meant some nice religious people, some of which called themselves christians - I dont think they were, as they were ok about gay relationships (amongst other things), coz surely the almighty could have made ur ass truely one way??? Or was that that devilish character again?

IF a higher power exists, im sure it would laugh its infallible ass off at peoples religion, as its where most hatred stems from or too in my case (I dont hate you flock, I just thought it would sound better than dislikeship or another made up word)

I hope I have made lots of typos so you cann alll saay how stupid ii aam, then you will feel better theen moi.


----------



## WezG (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(skullstatue @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(WezG @ Jun 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > good that you have helped some ppl having bad times.
> ...




I am wrong, I suppose he wipes out all those people to make room for better people, people who pray more/masturbate less? Or am I wrong again?


----------



## nintendofreak (Jun 4, 2007)

to mthrnite!! : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




not religious myself, but i always try to help people regardless of any of their religion/ethnicity/color of skin etc. (except for racists, hate racists) 


^^^ in NO WAY is that directed towards ANYONE.


----------



## skullstatue (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(WezG @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(skullstatue @ Jun 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(WezG @ Jun 4 2007 said:
> ...



Do you know anyone from New Orleans? Do you believe in God, or do you just hate him. Go read the Bible, go on, I dare you, instead of whining about how wrong Christians are. Go read the Bible, then you can gain a better idea of the reason for God's actions (New Orleans has the highest murder rate out of any other city in the US, wtf?!). I hate how people will jump off of their seats to scream how evil Christians are, but will always refuse to read God's word. Please, just stop, take this the PMing or start a new thread instead (I'd love to talk to you, I will be back on around 6:00p.m.).

Edit:
If you are expecting every Christian to be perfect, sadly, you will always be disappointed.


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 4, 2007)

I do believe in god, but I don't believe he sent a damn hurricane to smite the evil doers  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll bet he's sitting up there with a big slice of cake for mthrnite though. nice one mate


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Jun 4, 2007)

Ok I arrived late again lol.
But yeah PCP, don't you have better things to do? I've always respected you and now this? I don't think people care about what you have to say about black people or whoever you were insulting this time. 
Seriously, *sigh*.

Edit: Sorry, I forgot what this topic was about originally  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But yeah mthr, I think you can guess what I think and you'll be right


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 4, 2007)

God gots me cake! Me wants me caek!!!!! lol

@WezG: I think you'll find the new generations of Christians being more tolerant in general, even to gays (I know the Lutherans are fighting about that topic amongst themselves as we speak.) I'm not a Christian apologist by any stretch of the imagination, and I would be pleased if dogmatic religion fell by the wayside in the not so distant future, at least I think I would (careful what you wish for and all that.) Really though, starting in the 60's by my best guess, religion started a transformation that I believe continues to this day. There will be uprisings of the "old-time" religion from time to time, but again, I think Christianity (and all other religions actually) in general will by necessity adapt to the world getting smaller and our knowledge of it increasing. Not too many Christians that I know of still believe that everything orbits the earth for example. The whole Dinosaurland Theme Park... well, I won't mention that right now.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> you posted some bs that no one looked at
> ...
> later on - you start your crap again and still no one cares.


I looked at it
I care

Does that make me special, or no?
- Sam


----------



## Hitto (Jun 4, 2007)

PCP, stop hogging the spotlight.

Mthr : Gawd you're a patient one...


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Hitto @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> PCP, stop hogging the spotlight.
> 
> Mthr : Gawd you're a patient one...



wow you're a couple of hours behind


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 5, 2007)

damn you christians for building homes for the homeless ! what next ? feeding the hungry !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 5, 2007)

welcome to UK History


----------



## tjas (Jun 5, 2007)

After I seeing the southpark episode about easter I'm certainly an ethist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Look at the painting... 
I don't see anything
Look closer!
I only see st pieter
Look even closer!
OMG! ST PIETER IS A RABBIT!!!!!!


----------



## cubin' (Jun 5, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hitto @ Jun 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > PCP, stop hogging the spotlight.
> ...



wow you're so bitter.


----------



## WezG (Jun 5, 2007)

I did say I know some people that call themselves christians but a lot of others would disagree with them, I was actually forced to read the bible at school and regulary used to ask why chapter one contradicts chapter two blah blah, I really cant be bothered looking up specific things (I know its not chapter one etc, I just hoped to annoy sone fanatics). I totally think a mild christian viewpoint can greatly help people have a better life, I THINK some churches in US arent as fanatical as over here in the UK, but catholicism is crazy, I mean thou cant marry or your kicked out, but just touch up some kids on the sly and thats ok.
The world would be a much better place if their was no religion, and people just treat people how they want to be treat themselves (Which is apparently a christian thing), anyone who says otherwise MUST be a fanatic, like I said Im sure if a god exists, it would rather people did that then follow some mad made control mechanism.
What did they do in the olden days before holy divorce, lets branch of from this cult and create a slightly less extreme one.
If there was no religion then all the nuts (ira, islamists [Dont deserve caps]) would have to admit its all just about the £$.

Oh yeah and go read the bible isnt the answer to everything when someone disagrees with what you say, and saying I dare you just makes you sound like a fanatic/retarded child/fanatic/retarded child/fanatic.

Isnt the legal age of consent in the vatican is 12? I THINK it is (May be 14), but they are very hush hush about such things, one way of cracking down on the paedo's anyway.
Also I think its very poor taste picking ze current pope anyway but...das ist ein Kapitel für sich.
Without too much bad taste, I think his favourite song was Johnny Cash - Folsom Prison Blues.

Ohhh and condoms are bad too, why do you think god made it go so far...facials! (Surely no one can be offended by the human body no matter how fanatical they are!)

edit: Google translate isnt as good as I thought it was, must be the work of the unmentionable one!


----------



## Dirtie (Jun 5, 2007)

WezG, I think the point is that you're making generalizations when there is perhaps a lot more diversity (within Christianity) than you realize. Your view seems to be shaped by specific people you know, or specific experiences you've had, or specific things you've heard by word of mouth (mainly catholic?).

That being said, I don't think this was exactly a topic to debate religion; we already had one of those, and I think apart from that one exception they all got closed down really quick.

Anyway mthrnite, you might be some old guy with random obscure mid 20th-century quotes (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but I respect anyone that can do a selfless deed like this, and anyone that can be tolerant and work alongside people he might not exactly agree with, for a good common cause.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 5, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Jun 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Hitto @ Jun 4 2007 said:
> ...



wow you 10 year olds are determined to try to always have the last word and don't know when to stop replying because the issue is dead.


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 5, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Jun 5 2007 said:


> Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks... I think (lol.) I just try to always remember the powerful words of the Firesign Theatre:

*We're all Bozos on this bus.*

(You can tell a Bozo by his nozo.)


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 5, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(cubin' @ Jun 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 5 2007 said:
> ...


Wasn't that kind of ironic? You called the issue dead and yet you replied to it...


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jun 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(cubin' @ Jun 5 2007 said:
> ...



Take it to the testing area lads


----------



## Veho (Jun 5, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Jun 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jimmy j @ Jun 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Â
> ...


You plan to save them from being a virgin sacrifice by removing their qualification for the job?


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jun 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(cubin' @ Jun 5 2007 said:
> ...



only because you people do.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Jun 5, 2007)

Lol, PCK lets do what everyone else does then! XD


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Rayor! *Waves*


----------



## cubin' (Jun 6, 2007)

for the record i'm 20. I read this thread and couldn't help replying to someone so arrogant.

AT least you're alive PCP...


Well done mthrnite you did a very noble thing.


----------



## skullstatue (Jun 6, 2007)

Post something that contradicts what CNN and Fox News "teaches" the television viewers, and you will automatically forfeit any respect these forum members had for you. It's funny how the people who actually live in the warzone are always the ones called racist. Oh well, I can't afford to raise my warn level. Let's just drop this, perhaps?


----------



## dice (Jun 6, 2007)

jimmy j said:


> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> > pikachucrackpipe said:
> ...



This post has been rated R for RAWRRR!


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 6, 2007)

QUOTE(skullstatue @ Jun 5 2007 said:


> Post something that contradicts what CNN and Fox News "teaches" the television viewers, and you will automatically forfeit any respect these forum members had for you. It's funny how the people who actually live in the warzone are always the ones called racist. Oh well, I can't afford to raise my warn level. Let's just drop this, perhaps?



wow so wait you actually understoud what i was saying and didn't put a close minded 'quick reply' to what i had to say?


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 6, 2007)

Make
Your
Own
Topic
Please
!

Any more race related or pikachu is right/wrong related posts or replies to posts of their ilk will be modzorated for great justice!

If you want to talk about these things, fine, but they are off-topic here.

I'm having a real headache getting the computer back on line that houses all the great pictures of me being brave and manly-like. When I do, I'll post 'em up. Until then, stay on topic, or go create your own topic and wail away to your heart's content.


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 18, 2007)

Double posting to show pics:





The Motley Crew





Me on the right, trying not to get blown off by the wildly flapping Tyvek wrap.





Close up of previous photo.





MEAT....... SANDWICH......





Me looking moderately manly.





Finished product.


These are from one guy's camera, two other people took their cams but I haven't gotten copies yet.
Will update when I get mo' pix.


----------



## lagman (Jun 18, 2007)

We all know you're a good man, but looking at the second picture I can say that you're a brave one too.


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 18, 2007)

Yeah, I dunno about "brave"...
.. dat scared da pee-water outta me!

20 feet or so don't look like much from the ground.


----------



## Wanque (Jun 18, 2007)

I built a shed with some Mormons once.

Actually, it wasn't really shed. It was more a box.

And they were trapped inside it!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 18, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Jun 2 2007 said:


> ..oh, and I came back all bronze and muscular too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u and me both brotha!!!


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 18, 2007)

I'll help you out Juggy...
.. which way did you come in?


o wait, better not start that again.. lol.


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 19, 2007)

you finally got the pics up  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mthrnite you look like my uncle when he was a bit younger in one of the photos  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wow it looks like you guys had some hard work to do  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 post the other ones once you get them


----------



## lagman (Jun 19, 2007)

ZOMG!!1 Are you levitating your cap? :shivers:

Yes, I just noticed it.


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 19, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Jun 18 2007 said:


> ZOMG!!1 Are you levitating your cap? :shivers:
> 
> Yes, I just noticed it.


Level 3 Super Atheist Breath Maneuver!

Game.. post a pic of your uncle!


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 19, 2007)

mthrnite i will do if i can get him to send me one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it needs to be one of him when he was younger  :'(


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 19, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Jun 18 2007 said:


> I'll help you out Juggy...
> .. which way did you come in?
> 
> 
> o wait, better not start that again.. lol.



hah yeah but i'd like to see how other ignorants on here can call someone else a racist when the same thing happened to him as well. -shrug-


----------



## rest0re (Jun 20, 2007)

again major respect


----------

